# Roof Caulk And Sidewalls Caulk Brabd



## villui (Jun 6, 2012)

What type of caulking do i use for windows,doors and corner seams ?

I have dicor self leveling for roof. 
Appreciate any suggestiobs.
Vilma


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Regular outdoor silicone sealant.

Todd


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

As I look at my windows I don't see any silicone at all. Each window is butyl chalked in place for the best seal. Butyl chalk comes in strips and is used throughout the RV to seal lamp fixtures, windows, doors, and many other mated surfaces. The video link here shows what the real fix is for leaks. 




IMHO, using globs of silicone is the band-aid fix until you can remove and reinstall the window. Like most everything worth while, it takes time.

Be safe.

Leigh


----------



## villui (Jun 6, 2012)

Do i have to remove the old caulking around a/c and other roof top items before i recaulk? What's the right way to do it? Anyone use Eternabond around the a/c instead of caulking


----------



## villui (Jun 6, 2012)

But why does my a/c have caulking around it?


----------



## villui (Jun 6, 2012)

ob277rl said:


> Pictures, Pictures, Pictures!!! Did you you buy this trailer new or previously owned? I can't believe it came from the manufacturer that way. I have had my A/C off twice while I was dealing with an ant problem and there is no way to properly caulk around the A/C without removing it. The one time I had a problem with water coming into the trailer from the A/C was because the drain pan under the evaporator coil was plug up. I had to enlarge the drain holes in the pan and the problem was solved. Good Luck.
> 
> Robert
> 
> PS: It is good to hear from you again.


----------



## villui (Jun 6, 2012)

I'll take pics when we get up on the roof to put on new strip of Eternabond on slider. We bought it new from Reines in Manasas, VA. Now it's a Camping World. Since we are going to do our own maintenance from now on you guys will be hearing from me more often. &#128522;
Thank you for the follow-up.


----------

